Ask HN: How to do remote pair programming? - avodonosov
======
enz
In case you like console: How about sharing a tmux session with Vim/Emacs in
it? The remote peer will connect to your machine through SSH.

------
SomeHacker44
Try zoom.us. Also has remote control. Used it for this very purpose several
times.

------
brudgers
Google hangouts or Skype are ordinary tools people use to get started.
Generating ongoing mutual interest and habits in pairing might be harder than
picking a tool.

~~~
avodonosov
Screen sharing doesn't allow to switch keyboard. Or hangouts and skype allow
to control editor for both participants?

~~~
brudgers
If the code lives in a shared repository such as Github, there's no need to
share a keyboard. When switching roles, the driver commits the changes from
their local machine. The navigator updates their local copy.

~~~
avodonosov
Have you tried that?

In my experience we switch more often, and codi is not in a shape to be
committed - it wont even compile.

~~~
brudgers
Yes. The code was on its own branch. It was part of a simple protocol for all
remote pairing. The hard part of pairing is often social issues such as the
way Git is used. Technology isn't really the critical factor. I mean remote
pairing requires a change to the way people interact. Using Git differently is
a change to the way people interact. The key is that people are interested in
making it work. If they aren't, it doesn't matter what technology you choose.

The nice thing about using Git and hangouts or skype is that I can use Emacs
and you can use Vim and someone else can use Sublime text.

~~~
avodonosov
Ok, thaks for sharing.

